# downloaded avi probs



## wake (Dec 12, 2005)

.


Hi all. I have a couple of dozen movies and tv shows I got on the internet from file sharing sites. AVI format

I use winamp to watch them.

With a few files, the picture is upside down. The audio is ok. If I use JetAudio to play the upside down ones, they play correctly.

Now I have a couple movies that have no audio on either player. I know the audio is there because, if I use the simple pre-viewer that comes with the Total Video Converter program, I can see and hear them ok.

Can someone tell me what's going on?

wake


~


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry, TSF does not help with illegally obtained material.


----------

